# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية >  كتاب :: طرق إبداعية في حفظ القرآن الكريم

## هدوء عاصف

*هذه المادة .. إشراقة تبدد سحباً من اليأس ، وتضعك في مصاف حفظة القرآن ، 
من خلال وسائل وطرق إبداعية تقودك إلى إتقان حفظ كتاب الله 
أعدها وقدمها الشيخ يحيى الغوثاني وهي خلاصة تجاربه وخبراته ودوراته 
في تعليم حفظ القرآن ، يهديها لك لتكون معيناً ومرشدا في حفظ كتاب الله . 


* اكتسب مقدرة حفظ الوجه الأول خلال 10 دقائق .
    * تعرف على أيسر طرق الحفظ و المراجعة .
    * استفد من التجارب و النماذج المعروضة .
    * لأجل هذا السبب يخفق الكثير في ضبط الحفظ .
    * عندما تصاب بفتور وقت الحفظ افعل الآتي..
    * تعلم طريقة التاءات العشر في الحفظ .
    * هناك 25 طريقة للحفظ ، فأيها تستخدم ؟
    * - تعلم رسم الآيات و قراءتها من لوح خيالك . 


 download
 كتاب _ طرق إبداعية في حفظ القرآن الكريم*

----------

